# Can sibling (brother/sister) be sponsored for Live in caregiver



## bob02

Hi there

I'm from karachi Pakistan.

Can my brother sponsor me as a live in caregiver for his 2 yrs old son.Provided that i am qualified in terms of qualification and experience and my brother fulfills all the requirements as being an employer and we get a positive LMO too.

I've heard that applications for siblings are refused.is it true if yes than kindly discuss in detail.


----------



## Auld Yin

bob02 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm from karachi Pakistan.
> 
> Can my brother sponsor me as a live in caregiver for his 2 yrs old son.Provided that i am qualified in terms of qualification and experience and my brother fulfills all the requirements as being an employer and we get a positive LMO too.
> 
> I've heard that applications for siblings are refused.is it true if yes than kindly discuss in detail.


I think/believe the answer is NO. You should go to the following website for full details on family sponsorship.
Immigrating to Canada: Sponsoring your family


----------



## bob02

Are you saying that a sibling can not be sponsored for live in care giver programme
OR if sponsored his application will be refused just because he is a brother or sister?


----------



## Auld Yin

bob02 said:


> Are you saying that a sibling can not be sponsored for live in care giver programme
> OR if sponsored his application will be refused just because he is a brother or sister?


You obviously did not read the link I gave you about sponsoring relatives.

To quote from the CIC website:-

*Who cannot be sponsored*

Other relatives, such as brothers and sisters over 18, or adult independent children cannot be sponsored. However, if they apply to immigrate under the Skilled Worker Class, they may get extra points for adaptability for having a relative in Canada.


----------



## bob02

Auld Yin said:


> You obviously did not read the link I gave you about sponsoring relatives.
> 
> To quote from the CIC website:-
> 
> *Who cannot be sponsored*
> 
> Other relatives, such as brothers and sisters over 18, or adult independent children cannot be sponsored. However, if they apply to immigrate under the Skilled Worker Class, they may get extra points for adaptability for having a relative in Canada.


That is family sponsor ship...live in caregiver is employer nomination/sponsorship.A brother/sister can be an employer.

In family sponsorship,the sponsor has to make a bond showing that he will be responsible for the bread and butter of his relative up to certain period.

In employer sponsorship/nomination,there is a an employment contract between an employer and an employee showing details of duties,working hours per day and most of all an offered pay.Things which are not part of family sponsorship programme.So both of the stream may be different legally for a relative. 

Now that is my understanding that I've to clarify,that's why I've contacted this forum.

I've read it earlier but do you think it is also applicable for live in caregiver programme for over 18 or 22 brother/sister.The cic site does not say anything about close relative in this regard (live in caregiver).

Basically I'm looking for some one who has been granted a positive *L.M.O* and *work permit* under *L.C.P* and where both employer and an employee were in brother, sister OR brother,brother relation


----------



## patient man

would that mean that a Canadaian cant be found to be employed to do the role being sought and the sibling has the qualifications for the role as caregiver


----------



## Auld Yin

bob02 said:


> That is family sponsor ship...live in caregiver is employer nomination/sponsorship.A brother/sister can be an employer.
> 
> In family sponsorship,the sponsor has to make a bond showing that he will be responsible for the bread and butter of his relative up to certain period.
> 
> In employer sponsorship/nomination,there is a an employment contract between an employer and an employee showing details of duties,working hours per day and most of all an offered pay.Things which are not part of family sponsorship programme.So both of the stream may be different legally for a relative.
> 
> Now that is my understanding that I've to clarify,that's why I've contacted this forum.
> 
> I've read it earlier but do you think it is also applicable for live in caregiver programme for over 18 or 22 brother/sister.The cic site does not say anything about close relative in this regard (live in caregiver).
> 
> Basically I'm looking for some one who has been granted a positive *L.M.O* and *work permit* under *L.C.P* and where both employer and an employee were in brother, sister OR brother,brother relation


In my opinion CIC are unlikely to see what you propose as an arm's length transaction. All you can do is apply and find out.


----------



## bob02

Auld Yin said:


> In my opinion CIC are unlikely to see what you propose as an arm's length transaction. All you can do is apply and find out.


Had I to reply alone..I would have not been searching and gathering info.
Just want to meet some one who has got the WP like this.


----------



## bob02

patient man said:


> would that mean that a Canadaian cant be found to be employed to do the role being sought and the sibling has the qualifications for the role as caregiver


That's a good point raised.Thee are plenty of them around there.How would one reject the Canadian PR,citizen or trainer?

what is the most acceptable excuse for dismissing a local and hiring a foreigner for caregiving jobs


----------



## jojo

bob02 said:


> That's a good point raised.Thee are plenty of them around there.How would one reject the Canadian PR,citizen or trainer?
> 
> what is the most acceptable excuse for dismissing a local and hiring a foreigner for caregiving jobs


If the childs natural mother has passed away and you are a very familiar and favourite aunt who is also a fully and exceptionally qualified child carer/nanny, that may help!

I think their point would be making sure that you werent simply using the caregiving as an excuse for trying to get to live in Canada permenantly

Jo x


----------



## bob02

jojo said:


> If the childs natural mother has passed away and you are a very familiar and favourite aunt who is also a fully and exceptionally qualified child carer/nanny, that may help!
> 
> I think their point would be making sure that you werent simply using the caregiving as an excuse for trying to get to live in Canada permenantly
> 
> Jo x


Thanks
But how can I assure cic that I will go back to my country??What excuses are used?? I have a property in my name.Can that be used? will they accept it??

have you seen any such example where a candidate had a property or money in the bank and was sponsored as a caregiver by his sibling and then got WP?? 

What if they refuse that too??First of all, I need to understand the dynamics of refusal.Calling siblings for a caregiver is not a through fare


----------



## Auld Yin

jojo said:


> If the childs natural mother has passed away and you are a very familiar and favourite aunt who is also a fully and exceptionally qualified child carer/nanny, that may help!
> 
> I think their point would be making sure that you werent simply using the caregiving as an excuse for trying to get to live in Canada permenantly
> 
> Jo x


Perhaps I was being too cautious and kind in my responses but the OP has to understand that Canadian Immigration has seen all the ploys used to try to get into Canada, including the one suggested here. Siblings over 18 years of age are not eligible for sponsorship, except in very exceptional circumstances. There is, I am quite sure, an excess of caregivers in Canada so the likelihood of obtaining an LMO and subsequent TWP it remote, to say the least.


----------

